# LF Mockup Help



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2014)

I got an idea for a guitar I'd like mocked up. PM me with some of your mockups and I'll let you know what I'm going for (It's pretty simple). I'm broke so I can't pay or anything just looking for a good Samaritan


----------

